# I think i got these cheap on ebay



## 1938airflow (Nov 4, 2016)

I think i got a good deal on airflow handlebars and curved brace fenders with a broken ornament.
The parts are not in the best shape at all but I think i can stright the handlebars and maybe pull the dents out. 
With a pair of pairs selling recently for 900 something I think I got these cheap. 

172395227504
Look it up on ebay


----------



## catfish (Nov 4, 2016)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1930s-Hiawa...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 5, 2016)

If you can get those bars back into good enough shape to be re-chromed you may have did ok. I'm thinking that's a pretty tall order though. V/r Shawn


----------



## 1938airflow (Nov 5, 2016)

Well i have a stud welder for welding pulling tabs on car body's to pull the dents out so I'm going to try that but not sure how strong the tabs will be. should work decent.
Not sure if I will rechrome them though. only original once and frazer makes chrome repops so it will be better for someone to grt a pair of them.


----------



## John (Nov 5, 2016)

Removing dents




the dent is in the straight you could use something like a handle bar stem wedge to push the dent out.

The bars are good for a rusty original. Great buy!
If you are selling let me know


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Nov 5, 2016)

5 psi. of air and a torch. Pressurize the handlebars with 5psi. Of air and heat the dents to an orange glow until they rise. The tricky part is making the bars airtight. I use round 7/8 slugs and weld them to the ends then drill a hole and install a fitting for an air line, regulate the air press. to 5 psi. Heat the dents and watch the magic happen. I just leave the slugs welded to the ends of the bars, the grips cover them.


----------



## 1938airflow (Nov 5, 2016)

Nice I'll try that thanks
I'll get them stright one way or another 
Thare to hard to find original to junk them

I'm just wondering what the hell happened to the rest of the bike!!! 
The guy I got this stuff from said it all came from a local estate auction so who knows what happened to the rest of the bike or if it was even thare .


----------



## Bikermaniac (Nov 5, 2016)

I was going to buy those parts but the reputation of the seller is really bad. I hope it all works well for you.


----------



## bikewhorder (Nov 6, 2016)

I saw them too but didn't need them.  Seemed like a good price though.


----------



## 1938airflow (Nov 8, 2016)

Bikermaniac said:


> I was going to buy those parts but the reputation of the seller is really bad. I hope it all works well for you.




Well I saw that but I figured if it was worth a shoot. but even if something happens ebays messed up policy I will be able to get my money back still.

The reason for his bad feedback is he can't even package and ship his own packages. wow if your that lazy or for health reasons you probably shouldn't sell on ebay. 

I have to wait for the shipping company to send me a 60 dollars invoice for fenders and handlebars??? WAY TO MUCH!!!!   so after I wait for the shipping company to send me a paypal invoice then the seller takes the item to the company and then I have to wait for them to package the item and get it shipped out. after all that I'm sorry but your getting negative feedback. THARE SHOULD BE A EBAY POLICY IF YOU CAN'T GET THE ITEM OUT WITHIN TWO / THREE DAYS YOU SHOULDN'T BE ABLE TO SELL ON THARE. just my opinion.

I guess after I sell the fender and ornament I should get a free set of handlebars.

Not sure if it will be worth the hassle after all.


----------



## Bikermaniac (Nov 8, 2016)

Good for you. I really wanted to avoid the hassle. Good luck!


----------

